# PCC and med from Thane, Mumbai



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

I got to start working on PCC and medical checkups after CO allocation. Currently I am staying at Thane. 
For medical checkups I see that the DIAC site mentions three hospitals Lilavati and two others as registered ones.
I think for this I should just call them and get an appointment and go their with respective forms and passport. 
*Did any one from Mumbai had some unique experience worth mentioning ? Any pointer, tips etc ?*

PCC also is a major thing to do. I am going through the government site and gathering information. 
I would like to have more info and pointers on this than PCC, it will be highly appreciated ! I just moved to Thane from Bangalore (1.5 months back), for rental agreement I have a police verification kind of document. I am getting a new bank account getting opened (but since this would be just a month old max, so doesn't look to be too helpful)
*The process in brief and to dos and not dos worth mentioning, that's what I am looking for.*
Thanks for your time !
Regards,
kb1983 !


----------



## Pradiprn (Jul 21, 2011)

kb1983 said:


> I got to start working on PCC and medical checkups after CO allocation. Currently I am staying at Thane.
> For medical checkups I see that the DIAC site mentions three hospitals Lilavati and two others as registered ones.
> I think for this I should just call them and get an appointment and go their with respective forms and passport.
> *Did any one from Mumbai had some unique experience worth mentioning ? Any pointer, tips etc ?*
> ...


For Medicals you can go to the clinics which have ehealth. it means that your reports are sent electronically and thus cleared faster. I went to Rele Clinic and they were good.

For PCC you are in for some tough times. given address change et al it will take more than a month. RPO Thane is inefficient as is the entire MEA actually.

I filed for PCC two weeks back and my case is simple in the sense I stay at my permanent residence which is also on the passport. I have still not received the PCC. I was told a week at the passport office but as you can see no luck.

if you want it faster you can try getting the PCC from the passport office where your passport was issued.

My advice get the medicals done first because they need to see your passport when you go in for the tests. PCC will require that you submit passport at the RPO/PSK

Do not use PSK Thane for PCC. they do not do it currently.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

Pradiprn said:


> For Medicals you can go to the clinics which have ehealth. it means that your reports are sent electronically and thus cleared faster. I went to Rele Clinic and they were good.
> 
> For PCC you are in for some tough times. given address change et al it will take more than a month. RPO Thane is inefficient as is the entire MEA actually.
> 
> ...



Thanks Pradiprn,
I got an appointment at Rele, prefering it as it has eclinic facility.

For PCC, there is some confusion. 
I am not sure whether it has to be obtained from police stations or passport office.
I know that the DIAC says for India to get it from RPO, but yesterday I went to local PS they said that just visit the commisioner office and they can give it.

I tried on the passport site and try to start the process, I got error saying that "Your present address does not lie within the jurisdiction of Passport Office selected by you at Registration.", even though I put all Bangalore addresses (where I was 1 month ago for past 10 years, and my passport also is issued from Blore only). This error is strange. I tried to call the numbers of passport office but all were busy.

My questions are in summary:-
1. Is the certificate given by police is enough or has it to be from passport office ?
2. If it has to be from passport office, can I apply from Bangalore address ?
My wife has passport issued from Gandhinagar and she is in Mumbai from past 4 years. From where to apply for her ?

These questions can be answered by someone from any location, not only from Mumbai. So please try to put your views as the process is getting unclear.

Thanks a lot,
Bhargav


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

your passport needs to have a stamp from the Passport Office which will clearly state that you have a PCC for Australia and they will also give a letter which will state the same...
You can get the PCC done from anywhere...I guess Mumbai will be easier bcoz here in Gujarat they will not do the PCC unless the spouse's name is in the passport....



kb1983 said:


> Thanks Pradiprn,
> I got an appointment at Rele, prefering it as it has eclinic facility.
> 
> For PCC, there is some confusion.
> ...


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

hmm....i think that it's only passport office is the place to go, going to police station is postponed now.

I wonder why there is a country specific PCC ? If there is no police record against you give the person a clearance certificate to go outside country, the process can be made faster too. There could be some reason behind this, that's why lawamakers from so many countries use this. anyway thanks stormgal !


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

the procedure in Gujarat is something like this :
1. Go to the Police Comm's office and put up a request for PCC
2. The Police comm's office will tell you to visit the local police station and get the verification done.
3. You need to visit your local poli. stn. and grease their hands a bits...
4. Visit the Police comm. office again after a few days and get the Police Verification Certificate (PVC) and take this to the Regional passport office (ahmedabad)....
5. fill out a form and submit the PVC alongwith the Passport...
6. The passport will reach home within a few days which will have a stamp and the country's (austr) name will be written by hand...


----------

